# Transferring files between a Mac and a Samsung Galaxy SIII



## voice- (Aug 1, 2012)

OK, I get that these two companies don't like one another. I don't know which one is causing me trouble, and frankly I don't care. My old HTC Desire S was easy. Take the USB cable, plug it in, transfer files through Finder and you were done. To my surprise the newer phone cannot do it this easily.

My initial try was of course to do the same. Nothing happened. According to Samsung support the solution is "Andriod File Transfer.app"...it blows. It allowed a connection, although an unstable one, if my phone could only swear to being a camera. Too much hassle to transfer 1-2 pictures quickly to the Mac.

Then I figured I'd use Bluetooth. I have the two devices connected, but I can send however many files I wish from my phone, the Mac will change its icon a bit to show it's receiving, then it will promptly refuse to ask me if I want the files at all, and the phone will say sending failed. Damn it, the whole allure of Bluetooth was that any device was supposed to connect to any other device.

So far the best way I've found to quickly transfer files is through e-mail. Did we just take an 8-year step backwards in technology?

Anyone have better options for me? This bloody war of the companies is really becoming a major turn-off for both companies.


----------



## Satcomer (Aug 2, 2012)

since I don't own an Android phone but maybe a MacUpdate list of Android programs might point you to a solution.


----------

